

Dear future pressfriendly engineer - joelandren

dear future pressfriendly engineer,<p>so it&#x27;s xmas eve and i&#x27;m lying on the couch, got my feet up and am on my third finger of scotch. my wife and i put the kids to sleep a few hours ago and wrapped some presents. i&#x27;m excited about the air hockey table, but i bet it will be broken within a few hours of opening it.<p>personally i&#x27;m checking out a spy show called the game on bbc america. i hope it&#x27;s good.  paul, my cofounder and cto (even though he hates that title) is back east visiting with family and in a few hours will be playing with the toys that he says he bought for his son. our head of pr operations jeremy is finally grabbing some downtime after a crazy couple months. our growth has impacted him the most and he&#x27;s keeping it chill and having a quiet holiday with the wife. nisa, our staff millenial, has gone off to Tahoe to play in the snow for the next couple of days.<p>right now i’m eating cookies that my son left out for santa. i wonder — how am i so fortunate to be the ceo of a startup where people understand work&#x2F;life balance? don&#x27;t get me wrong, i was on calls all morning and I pinged Paul because we needed to chat for five minutes about something.<p>i can&#x27;t be 100% sure but i think people choose to work here because, even though they love pressfriendly. they understand that they are better employees and team members if they pull back once and awhile and recharge. a mission and a passion only take you so far. we&#x27;re not working on the manhattan project or fighting ebola, that feature change can wait until next monday.<p>given the holidays, my calendar is pretty tight. family events, old college friends to see and catching up on a few shows on netflix. if you want to be an engineer at pressfriendly and help startups with their PR, shoot me an email (joel@pressfreidnly.com). we could setup a google hangout for mid-january and i can tell you more.<p>talk whenever, joel
======
pskittle
It's funny how alike you'll think
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8794956](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8794956)

------
yen223
You may or may not have misspelled your email address in the second-last
paragraph.

~~~
joelandren
Haha, so I did. It may or may not be a screening mechanism.

------
toomuchtodo
Brilliant response Joel. Merry Christmas!

~~~
joelandren
Thx. You too!

